# bands + chart



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

So according to the band resistance elongation chart, where does the red tapered tube bands come in at whatever% elongation. If gold is 21.6 at 100% elongation then where does the red tubes come in.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hey! I could really use an answer to this?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

_The answer is 4._

http://www.thera-ban...sumer.php#faq_1



> *What resistance or force is produced by the bands and tubing?*
> Thera-Band® bands and tubing produce similar forces between similar colors. The force produced by bands and tubing is directly related to elongation. Each color will provide a specific amount of resistance at the same percent elongation, regardless of initial resting length. For example a 1-foot piece stretched to 2-feet (100% elongation) will have the same force as a 2-foot piece of the same color stretched to 4-feet. The force slowly increases as the band or tube is stretched.
> 
> *Force in pounds*
> ...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh, I get it. On paper, a red tube is about the same as an inch width of Thera-band gold band. A red tube is supposed to be the same as a 6" width of red band and the gold band is supposed to be 5.7 times stronger than red.

BTW, this info may also be of interest:


Red .200 ID x .057 wall
Yellow .200 ID x .045 wall
Tan .062 ID x .031 wall
_Source: http://www.thera-band.com/store/products.php?ProductID=27_

Versus band thickness:

Gold: .025"
Silver: .022"
Black: .015"

_Source: http://www.yogadirect.com/yoga_thera_bands.html_

So the Red tube may have the same draw strength, but will be slower than the Gold band. Yellow and especially Tan should approach Thera-band Gold band in speed. They would require multiple tubes if you want the same energy, but you can choose 1, 2, 3, or 4 per side and have smaller increments of force.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You may get more durability out of the tubes, but Gold band has a good wear life already.

I doubt you'll reach the speed of even Gold band, based on wall thickness. Silver or Black band would be faster still. The tubes don't have tapers, either; a further handicap. Read my blog entry of today to see why you'd want to taper the bands.


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

Tubes will never be as fast as flatbands but you can taper them by inserting smaller tubes into larger ones. This is common practice in the dankung world and a good way to increase speed and get tube durability.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Flat bands can have great life, if you don't want too much speed and have well designed tips. While testing Saunders Archery Bands on a Falcon 2, I got over 1700 shots out of one set of bands and consistently got 1000 or more. I was shooting 1/2 inch steel at about 170 feet per second. That life was because of speed, tip design and pouch attachment design. – Tex – PS – By the way, they had a very light pull weight. I keep the Falcon In a cool dark place when not shooting.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I've got 17-45 tubes that shoot very fast when rigged as four strand. After shooting them for a couple of months at 10 to 20 meter targets I was very surprised when I shot some black and blue Theraband at the same targets. Both seemed quite a bit slower speed and the loud crack upon release was a surprise also. 17-45 tubes are quieter and fast enough for any kind of slingshot shooting I participate in.
I'm not trying to argue with practically everyone on the forum, really. I just don't think the small diameter tubes have been fully explored. I shoot 18-42 and 17-45 tubing most of the time. 18-42 is great for high shot count targets and 17-45 is great for hunting.
I like Linatex flats 1/16" thick, cut 3/4" at the fork and 1/2" at the pouch, with a knot to knot length from 5 1/2" to 7" in length. They are fast and don't seem to make as much of a crack as Theraband.
From reading slingshot forums, I think silver and gold Theraband would be quite a bit faster than what I usually shoot, but I'm happy with the performance of the thin diameter tubes and Linatex.
So what is the point I'm trying to make ? I guess I'm trying to gain a little understanding from my fellow slingshot forum members so new shooters could have the encouragement to experiment and find what they like to shoot. Feels sometimes like those of us who still like tubes are considered to be a little dim witted.
I can't argue with great shooters who use flats, because their skill is obvious and the quality of the rubber they use is without question. However, there are great shooters who use tubes as well.
I don't have a chronograph, so my opinion is just based upon how they feel when I shoot them. If they felt wrong when I shot them I wouldn't want to keep using them no matter how fast a chrony said they were.








I hope this doesn't offend anyone, that is not my intention at all. Just posted this for discussion and more insight for new shooters.


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

I hope this doesn't turn into a tube vs. flatbandband debate because we all know there really is no debate. The only reason I still shoot tubes is because the looped dankung design has so much potential and the only way to make use of that design is to shoot tubes. So I'm like Smitty I would like to see some advancements in tube theory as well. If we can get flatbands to last 5000 shots with decent power and then make it so I can change the bands in split second on a sling thats less that 10mm thick and strong enough to drive a car over it, I will never shoot tubes again.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Will double blue thera-flats out do the red tapered tubes in power (foot pounds force). The blues they sell here are thin (maybe around 0.5mm or less) around 3/4'' width. I really hope they'll outdo the tubes in power cause thats the best flat exercise bands they have around. The light green bands are too thick( maybe over a milimeter) over an inch wide. So if the blues wont cut it, i'll have to go for the thick fat greens. Wow my head is spinning.... I dont go out & get them all to test is because they are quite pricy + I dont want to buy something that does not work well for my needs, thats why i came here for some good advise from experienced slingshotist. Thanks guys


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You should go and try it out yourself. You're being way too theoretical about this; and that's even coming from me who's been spouting more esoteric theory than most these days. Asking people for the answers in an unreliable way to do your theory if you're going to do it like that. Just go make one or buy a slingshot and see how you can improve on it. The theory comes only after a lot of experimentation when you're trying to figure out why something that worked better did so, so that you can push the boundaries a little bit more.


----------

